# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Интервью со спамером

## SDA

По данным "Лаборатории Касперского", более 80% электронной почты – это спам. Один из тех, кому мы обязаны письмами о свойствах виагры – один из крупнейших деятелей российской спам-индустрии, который представляется Петром Иваненко. Он уверяет Slon.ru, что спам никогда не умрет, но дает советы, как от него защититься. Он объясняет, почему спамерам неинтересно работать в России, и делится, чем они занимаются в США. Петр Иваненко рассказывает, сколько может заработать команда спамеров из пяти человек и как стать президентом России за 20 000 евро.

– Сразу самый болезненный вопрос: спам-бизнес умирает? У меня около 20 почтовых ящиков, но в них попадает не более 2–3 спам-писем в неделю, остальные фильтруются.

– Нет, не думаю что спам умирает. В принципе, он цветет и пахнет.

Спам-рассылки делятся на спам через ботнет, когда рассылка идет с зараженных машин, и веб-спам – куда меньшего объема, но точечный. Так вот, первый вид спама скоро канет в Лету, да и правоохранительные органы на месте не стоят, взять хотя бы историю с Макколлой (Джеймс Макколла осужден за рассылку спама и приговорен к выплате штрафа $11 млрд).

Веб-спам эмулирует человека. Специальная программа автоматически заходит на аккаунты, к примеру почты Hotmail, и сама шлет почту. У биг-доменов есть определенные лимиты на рассылку. Этот метод более точный, чем спам через ботнет, но и намного более дорогостоящий, что отсекает многих людей, приходящих в этот бизнес.

Ваши ящики, скорее всего, зарегистрированы на крупных доменах, таких, как Mail.ru, Gmail и тому подобных. Туда не то что спам-ботом доставить письма сложно, но даже веб-спамом.
дальше http://www.itsec.ru/newstext.php?news_id=64215

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

